# Using fat to bulk



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Im gonna go on a "clean" bulk and try and add some size without getting fat as f**k.
But last time i did a bulk after i passed 200lb on the scale, i noticed having some problems with all the carbs, simply getting a bloated belly.

So i thought i could try for somthing like shown below this time:

P: 312G
C: 409G
F: 136G

I have increased the fat by allmost 50% and reduced the carbs by 20% still totaling out on the same ammount of kcal needed for a weightgain on .2 KG EW.

Any thoughts on using more fat to replace Carbs for kcal ? Except i would get less insulin in the system.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sounds sensible to me. Fat/carbs split is a personal preference thing as far as I'm concered so if high carbs bloat you then doing what you've suggested makes sense. Give it a try and adjust total kcal as required based on results. It's unlikely, but if you find your gym performance suffers consider increasing carbs again.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

You probably already know, but much higher fat diets than you're currently suggesting have been used very successfully:


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Considering this myself, not sure if anyone on here does it.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I always have quite high fat as its easy to get kcals in with evo etc


----------



## Jshgh (Dec 9, 2015)

High fat diet is very good for strip fat,but I've use it for clean bulk too.

There are some procedures to folow for first 3weeks :5 days just fat and protein with up to 2kg veggie a day. Day 6 loading 6gcarb/kg and you eat everything you want. After again 5days fat+protein+veggies ,6th day loading, after again 5 days f+p+v 6th day loading.

The fat &protein sourcesork shoulder,pork belly,whole eggs,fat beef,fat lamb,ementhaler cheese,cottage cheese.

I was frying all meat on coconut oil.

Veggies:green beans,broccoli, spinach, courgettes this veggie are high in fiber so make you full for longer.

Pint of hot beverage with every meal to help digestion of fats.

Plenty of water during the day.

Makros

Fat 2.6g/kg

Protein 2.3g/kg

Carbs 0

The hardest are first 15 day after that you will fill power of fats .

IIf any questions I can help.


----------



## Jshgh (Dec 9, 2015)

.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Considering this myself, not sure if anyone on here does it.


 Are you talking about the OP's suggestion or the video I posted? The OP's diet is only 30% of total calories from fat which wouldn't be particularly unusual.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Are you talking about the OP's suggestion or the video I posted? The OP's diet is only 30% of total calories from fat which wouldn't be particularly unusual.


 I meant above 30%


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm considering a 30f/30p/40c macro split to avoid too much bloat next cycle with test and deca...


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> You probably already know, but much higher fat diets than you're currently suggesting have been used very successfully:


 Thanx for the video. Im quite jelous of all you ppl who can eat all the time because Im like a little girl, needs to starve for 10 hours before Im hungry. Gonna go for 150g fat/24hrs(nuts and olive/flax oil) on my next bulk need 4000 cals...

Suggestions for drinks you can make in the blender is appreciated


----------

